# Replacing shocks struts/springs. What else do I need?



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

Rear end saggin and bottoms out a bit. Ordering replacement shocks and struts and springs. 
What else should I buy since in replacing these?

Car has 137k 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

*when replacing springs its always a good idea to replace bushings also./B]*


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

torrid red sap said:


> *when replacing springs its always a good idea to replace bushings also./B]*


*


Which bushings would that be?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App*


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

radius rod bushings, strut mounts with bearings and bump stops. What shocks/struts and springs are you getting.


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

Qnko said:


> radius rod bushings, strut mounts with bearings and bump stops. What shocks/struts and springs are you getting.



I still haven't decided :/ in thinking kyb/ eibach or h&r but I hear bad reviews on eibachs and I hear h&r are too low.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

Don't lower it more than 3/4 or don't lower at all. I have king springs and koni shocks
And am very happy. Try collar racing. They have everything for the gtos and specialize in them. You can get the all the bushings and matched shocks to springs.


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

Qnko said:


> Don't lower it more than 3/4 or don't lower at all. I have king springs and koni shocks
> And am very happy. Try collar racing. They have everything for the gtos and specialize in them. You can get the all the bushings and matched shocks to springs.



Thank you, the springs are really expensive on there. About how much did you spend on your set up and what did you change out while you were down there?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Good springs cost money as does almost every unique part on this car. It's something that anyone buying one understands first. IMHO Eibachs are not good springs for our cars. If you have to go cheap get bags for the back.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

I spent 400 for the springs and 600 for the shocks. The shocks are adjustable (which I never did). The fronts are strut inserts. It required some modification but it's cheaper than buying new struts


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

I just got home and did some research online. A good set of shocks, struts, springs and bushings is between 1300 and 1500. I know they are expensive but companys like Pedders and Kollarracing specialize in this cars and did their research. They sell sets with front and rear and everything in those sets is designed to work together. I don't think that H&R or eibach have dialed the spring rates that good or that they are designed specificaly for our cars. 
Being on a budget I would say : set of KYBs (around 200$ from rock auto) , drag bags (100$) , radius rod bushings and strut mounts with bearings (300$) . Total around 600$


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

IMHO don't get involved with Pedders' drama and bankruptcy


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

Qnko said:


> I just got home and did some research online. A good set of shocks, struts, springs and bushings is between 1300 and 1500. I know they are expensive but companys like Pedders and Kollarracing specialize in this cars and did their research. They sell sets with front and rear and everything in those sets is designed to work together. I don't think that H&R or eibach have dialed the spring rates that good or that they are designed specificaly for our cars.
> Being on a budget I would say : set of KYBs (around 200$ from rock auto) , drag bags (100$) , radius rod bushings and strut mounts with bearings (300$) . Total around 600$






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

Qnko said:


> I just got home and did some research online. A good set of shocks, struts, springs and bushings is between 1300 and 1500. I know they are expensive but companys like Pedders and Kollarracing specialize in this cars and did their research. They sell sets with front and rear and everything in those sets is designed to work together. I don't think that H&R or eibach have dialed the spring rates that good or that they are designed specificaly for our cars.
> Being on a budget I would say : set of KYBs (around 200$ from rock auto) , drag bags (100$) , radius rod bushings and strut mounts with bearings (300$) . Total around 600$



Wow, thank fir your help! It's very much appreciated  you too svede! Thank you, so drag bags are only for rear? What about the front? If I have to I'll spend the 1500 but I rather keep it at the 1k mark BUT. I am gonna keep this car. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Bags work in the back although I would at least replace the very weak shocks. Some nice Lovells springs and Monroe struts with the related bushings would be the best action on the front to keep it cheap. Andy at Kollar can point you in the right direction. BTW the bags you would want are the AirLift Mazda MPV ones well under $100. You don't need to cut bump stop with those.


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

svede1212 said:


> Bags work in the back although I would at least replace the very weak shocks. Some nice Lovells springs and Monroe struts with the related bushings would be the best action on the front to keep it cheap. Andy at Kollar can point you in the right direction. BTW the bags you would want are the AirLift Mazda MPV ones well under $100. You don't need to cut bump stop with those.



Sweet! Thank you. I think because I plan to keep the car for a long time I'm gonna spend the money for a good set up . The car is my daily and it's gotten really bumpy over this last year 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

